# Saints Row: The Third



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 25, 2011)

So who else will be  playing this?  i've got mine on pre-order  which i don't do much with games   but after playing  saints row 2  i felt that i had to get this one.

i would go on abut what i liked about the series  but  yatzee  does a better explanation


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 25, 2011)

gameplay demos


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 25, 2011)

professor genki AD


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 26, 2011)

http://uk.gamespot.com/event/codes/saintsrow-xbox/

Character creator available to dl for free, and I believe you can import your characters into the game once it's out.

(available for xbox and ps3 over here (pc in the states as well), but you can upload to the site and dl to your platform of choice once the game is out.)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 28, 2011)

it's a decent game.

i'm not so sure about the city at the mo but the gameplay is better  and  driving  now is  fun when previously i disliked it


----------



## Numbers (Dec 16, 2011)

Picked this up today so am just about to tuck into my first experience of (any) Saints Row  just had myself a spliff, have cracked a beer and have the house free to myself until about 11pm.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 16, 2011)

i got lost in skyrim but managed to put this on last week, love it , such sillyness its what gta v should have been


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 16, 2011)

i think most of the game play mechanics  have improved   over SR2  but for some reason  SR3  really  doesn't feel as big  as SR2.

the city  seems a lot smaller  and doesn't have as many  interesting places.

it just seems a lot less varied

mind you they have polished the things they have included.  the driving  is  now awesome    whereas before i found it  really mediocre to bad (poor console port perhaps  as i think it was down to  the move from analogue  controls to binary keyboard controls without a change of  algorithm )  and i really enjoy getting into gun fights.

i really enjoy the ludicrousness of the game   but i wish there was a bit more to the story.

also one small thing.

in saints row 2  you did a lot of crazy shit  but  against a somewhat normal background.   you were that insane dude who  brought a rocket launcher to a knife fight.   you actions  were considered to be crazy over the top.  in saints row 3  the  dedication to being insanly over the top means  you're bringing a rocket launcher to a rocket launcher fight  which  isn't quite as fun

i still think  saints row 3  is a fantastic game.  it's fantastic  for  just  blowing off steam   and  running rampage   but  given that there probably is going to be a saints row 4   given   all the positive reviews  i do hope  that  they  put  some more story and verity back into  saints row.   hell even if your  not  going to focus on the story  at least have  more  stuff to do  and  a really interesting world to explore


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## Chz (Jan 20, 2012)

Why on earth didn't I get this when it first came out?

And why on earth did GTA games stop being this fun?

And I love the very minor change where experience is RESPECT...

Winning the tank mayhem mission by driving off an overpass and Mario-ing an unsuspecting truck RESPECT!

Killing Professor Genki by hitting him with my car, parking over his body, and doing burnouts until he dies RESPECT!

Creating the ultimate high five by throwing two dudes at each other and having them collide in midair RESPECT!

Dolphin diving off a cliff and landing in my friend's boat as he drives by being chased by rocket launcher equipped police boats RESPECT!

Catching one of those annoying little rollerblade girls with a clothesline RESPECT!

Setting a hot dog mascot on fire and telling your friend he's a real _hot_ dog now RESPECT!


----------



## TopCat (Jan 20, 2012)

I found the version 2 to be based on a simpsons type engine and hence it is shit. i am sticking with belec and gay toney.


----------



## Chz (Jan 20, 2012)

I'd heard that about the second one, but 3 - whilst not winning any awards for graphics - is on a level with most other things. It's not _quite_ as pretty as GTAIV, but close enough that it's not a big deal while you're piloting your laser tank around killing gimps and blowing up exploding rickshaws.


----------



## bmd (Jan 22, 2012)

Love this game, wees all over GTA.


----------

